# Was ist besser DisplayPort oder HDMI?



## marvan2007 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir den Asus VG248qe bestellt und möchte jetzt wissen, wie ich den am Besten an meine GTX780ti anschließe. Im Netz finde ich nur Werte und fast nichts aus der Praxis. Ein HDMI 1.4 Kabel habe ich noch, ein DP Kabel müsste ich mir noch kaufen, wasch auch machen würde, wenn es besser wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

marvan2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Asus VG248qe bestellt und möchte jetzt wissen, wie ich den am Besten an meine GTX780ti anschließe. Im Netz finde ich nur Werte und fast nichts aus der Praxis. Ein HDMI 1.4 Kabel habe ich noch, ein DP Kabel müsste ich mir noch kaufen, wasch auch machen würde, wenn es besser wäre.



144Hz und HDMI kannst du vergessen, beim Asus sollte ein DVI Kabel dabei sein.
Einfach das nehmen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist besser DisplayPort der HDMI?*

Also bevor du ein DP-Kabel kaufst, nimm das DVI Kabel.


----------



## marvan2007 (21. Oktober 2014)

Besten Dank!! Ist DP nicht besser als DVI? Nur aus reinem Interesse.


----------



## exowar (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was ist besser DisplayPort der HDMI?*

DVI-D


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

exowar schrieb:


> DVI-D



Tolle Antwort, so völlig sinnlos.

Zum Thema:
Jein, bei 144Hz und 1080p reicht auch DVI Duallink, aber für 4K oder 144Hz mit 1440p brauchst du DP.
DP schafft höhere Übertragungsraten und hat einen Audiokanal.


----------



## marvan2007 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke JoM, 4K ist für mich kein Thema, also kann ich das beiliegende Kabel verwenden. Besten Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Oktober 2014)

Nutze immer den DP oder Duallink Anschluss an einem Monitor, der HDMI Standard gehört ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Nutze immer den DP oder Duallink Anschluss an einem Monitor, der HDMI Standard gehört ins Wohnzimmer



Nur hat bei weitem nicht jeder Monitor DP oder DVI.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2014)

144Hz sollten über HDMI 1.3 (und höher) durchaus funktionieren aber die meisten Bildschirme unterstützen das nicht. Wie es im konkreten Fall aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------

